# mixing african cichlids with blood parrots



## nstanford99

how does this combo work, i saw one person who tried it, never knew you could do this? let me know if any of you have tried it


----------



## brinkles

From what I understand, blood parrots have been "compromised" through breeding in a way that makes it difficult for them to compete for food and turf. People put all sorts of fish together and sometimes it works out, sometimes it works out temporarily, but mostly, it ends poorly. What type of cichlids do you have?


----------



## nstanford99

i have an electric yellow cichlid, a peacock, some jewel cichlids, and about three cobalt blue cichlids, and one big one that i have no idea what he is, hes blue with some yellow in his fins, guys in the store didnt even know what type it was, they had it labeled as electric blue i think but im not sure that was right. If i were to buy a frontosa about 6 inches in size do you think that would mix well with my africans too, or would i be better off having him a tank on his own. I have a 75g now with the africans and 55g set up with nothing in it


----------



## nstanford99

also have two auratus in the tank


----------



## DJRansome

In general blood parrots have poor odds for success with mbuna, although it works for some. For my niece the blood parrots were killed.

A frontosa is best in a 72" species tank or mixed with certain calm cichlids like calvus. Some people raise a juvenile in a smaller tank and then upgrade, but at 6 inches, he is already at the max for a 48" tank on day one. The mbuna will chomp on his streamers.

You have an aggressive and potentially troublesome mix just with your existing fish.


----------



## nstanford99

thank you for your help, so if i were sell all my africans, you wouldnt recommend putting a 6 inch frontosa in a 75g tank?


----------



## brinkles

Frontosas are calm fish that only really thrive in a group. I had a 3" one in with my malawi cichlids before I knew better, but he seemed lost so I traded him in.

If I had your tank, I'd either get more yellow labs and male peacocks, or more yellow labs, cobalt zebras, and another species or two of mbuna.

Can you post a pic of the big blue fish?


----------



## nstanford99

yes i will take pics when i am home tomorrow, i have 55g gallon that is set up and running, if i bought two small frontosa around 1.5 inch or 2 inch, should i put them in with my africans or let them go by themselves in the 55g until they are big enough


----------



## DJRansome

If you bought frontosa, I would put them in a 72" tank and not mix them with mbuna regardless of the size of your tank.


----------



## brinkles

A "group" of frontosa is at least 5, with only one male. They're very expensive, and get over a foot long. There are much more suitable fish for your tanks.


----------



## AfricanLove

I like my Blood Parrot!


----------

